# 2055 tubes-How fast



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

Has anyone tried 2055 tubes?How are the they any info on them.


----------



## hoggif (Apr 6, 2013)

Here's a table that calculates cross section of the rubber, tube sizes indcate diameter of the inner hole and outer edge in 0.1mm. For example 2040 = 2.0mm hole in 4.0 outer size. Cross sections are in square millimeters.

*In* *Out* *mm^2*

20 40 9.42 (eg. 2040 = 9.42mm² of rubber)

18 42 11.31

30 50 12.57

17 45 13.63

20 50 16.49

20 52 18.10

20 55 20.62

Cross section of the rubber can be used a kind of estimate to how much pull force you need, note that it is a rough estimate - not exact and accurate! It should get you on the right ballpark though I guess.

From the table I'd estimate 2052 as about the same as double 2040 and 2055 almost similar to doubled 1842. Size and shape surely affects speed some way, you cannot assume single heavy one being exactly similar to doubled thin tubes. I think couple thin ones are probably faster than a single large element.

I've never tried out 2055, I find 1745 heavy enough for what I need.


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for the info.That helps me a lot,now I figure out the pull poundage for most tubes,pretty close.I ordered some 2055,I cant wait to try,I will start with a single set it will probably be pretty zippy with 1/2in.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

The way I understand it and how it has been in my personal experience is the thinner the "wall" of the tube the faster it is. So for the same amount of pull two thin walled tubes will be faster than a single thick walled tube.

It also seems that pseudo-tapers are the fastest tube style bands of all. I find them a pain to make as I haven't figured out an easy way to get the exact same size loop on each size. But when done right I think they are as fast as flats.


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

Yes.that sounds logical,to much wall thickness.I will have to compare.THANKS!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Patrick t wilkins said:


> Yes.that sounds logical,to much wall thickness.I will have to compare.THANKS!


There are some extreme tubes that A+ slingshots gets. They throw up to 3/4"+ balls at hunting speeds if you can handle pulling them back. Not sure where you buy them directly or how fast they are.


----------



## hoggif (Apr 6, 2013)

I also believe that thinner walls equals more speed. Also note that pull force is NOT same as pellet speed. You cannot use cross section to estimate between different brands either (different rubber types).

You may find this link on another forum interesting on this subject http://www.slingshotcommunity.com/threads/slingshot-elastics-test-results.2190/ It has some measurements on different rubbers and ammo speed and energy. The most interesting thing (and not supprising) I found in the document was that sometimes the draw weight can be a lot higher and yet the speed slower. I guess that is because of the rubber weight when using too large bands. Unfortunately no pseudotapers were measured. Generally the results were similar to what here has been published: avoid heavy bands unless using *extremely* heavy ammo.

The way I get equal loops for pseudotapers are these:

1. measure the length needed for the loop and fold in half. If using equal lenghts, you get equal loops. (measure the loop lenght, leaving the single end out of measurement).

2. You can also the tubes when they are straight. After bending over with marks matching (and tying) both loops are equal.

3, Another method would be to just bend it over with a sharp bend and measure, adjust if needed, then tie when adjusted correctly. If you use something like cuffs to tie, you can adjust them a bit, in worst case just release the cuff for adjustment.

I prefer method 1 because it is fastest for me but have used all three and they all work. There is no magic involved.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

hoggif said:


> I also believe that thinner walls equals more speed. Also note that pull force is NOT same as pellet speed. You cannot use cross section to estimate between different brands either (different rubber types).
> 
> You may find this link on another forum interesting on this subject http://www.slingshotcommunity.com/threads/slingshot-elastics-test-results.2190/ It has some measurements on different rubbers and ammo speed and energy. The most interesting thing (and not supprising) I found in the document was that sometimes the draw weight can be a lot higher and yet the speed slower. I guess that is because of the rubber weight when using too large bands. Unfortunately no pseudotapers were measured. Generally the results were similar to what here has been published: avoid heavy bands unless using *extremely* heavy ammo.
> 
> ...


I just thought about maybe looping them over a small cylinder at just barely enough pressure to keep them straight. Maybe even a soup can.

THanks for ideas. I've seen a video of BH getting over 400fps with PT with Full Butterfly.


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

I like the soup can idea.That sounds great I try that.THANKS!


----------

